# MK3 Beetle



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

Has anybody bought one yet, likes/dislikes? 

My girl has an 01 NB and really wants to buy a brand new one, I'm digging the new style but kinda wanna wait a year or two and pick one up used...Thanks Ian


----------



## mullardel34 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm... you really shouldn't refer to the third-generation Beetle as a "MK3"; that term in VW-speak usually applies to a third-generation Golf/Jetta... 

There are certainly financial advantages to buying a pre-owned 3rd-generation Beetle (2012+) in a year or two. However, there's no denying that it's nice to buy a new, unmolested car, as you don't have to get that previous-owner smell out of the seats/headliner/etc... 

Most of the new owner postings about the 2012 Beetle have been generally positive; but the car's too new to have any vehicle-specific problems identified at this point.

Good Luck!


----------



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

Ya the MK3 was more tongue and cheek than anything else :screwy:, but thanks for your input on a car you don't even own :banghead:

I'm looking for actual owner testimony for future reference


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Then you probably want to look in the next section down called "Beetle".


----------



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

^ Oh thanks :beer:, I didn't even see that section...my bad :facepalm:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

The New Beetle's are all MK4 platform cars and referred to as the "New Beetle" 1998-2011 years.

When the VW spokesperson to the US was asked if we should call the Next Generation Beetle the "New New Beetle" he said NO. It is just referred to as the 2012 Beetle. 

But anyway, it is a nice car with some upgrades from the last Generation but also a bit pricey especially if you want the "FUN" 2.0 Turbo motor. Most of them will have that boring 2.5L five cylinder motor which VW likes to use in the US for some reason. VW really deprives us Americans of a lot of choices when it comes to their product. In Europe they sell VW's with 6 or more engine choices but here in the US we will never get those choices. Also in the same price point as the 2012 Beetle is the much sportier VW Scirocco which is one car we will never see here in the states. 
VW doesn't want to introduce it here because the executives decided that it would hurt the so popular GTI sales or they think we Americans are too stupid to make a decission on what we really like. 

The 2012 Beetle is very nice but in my opinion overpriced for what it is especially with a few mods and a 2.0 Turbo motor thrown in. I would wait until the Hype is gone and then snap one up as a used car. I remember when the New Beetle was introduced here in the late 90's Some dealers couldn't keep them in their showrooms and had a $7000 dollar surcharge which people were paying. Totally crazy. I hope this won't happen with this beetle. It is pricey enough.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

From browsing vortex and newbeetle.org, I don't think the '12 Beetle is a hit at all. Giver 4-6 months for sales to cool down. Could be the economy? 

I will keep my '01 NB till the last wheel falls off and then see how the '12+ MYs hold up before making a decision.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Compared to our 99 NB bought new in 99, our 12 beetle is 100 times better. Better styling more room and the 2.5 with with the 6 speed automatic is smoother and faster than anything theNew Beetle offered. I am 6'3 and I can ride in the back in the 12 with no problem. The trunk is also much larger than the NBs. The price we paid was the same as we paid in 99 for our NB. This one has Fender audio, Sat nav , heated seats, Sat radio, multi function steering wheel and other goodies. 
Our 99 had a casette deck, when everyone else was offering cd players. And 12 years later the car costs the same price, not bad.


----------

